

Show HN: A Site for Understanding Open Source Projects (early prototype) - vineet

There's been lots of discussion recently about Open Source projects and their possible lack of documentation.<p>We have an early prototype - see here for an example for the results of Lucene:<p>http://www.codemaps.org/s/Lucene<p>Now, putting content on such a site has challenges, but we are wondering what you think of the output of such a site.<p>If you use Lucene: Is the site helpful for you? Would you like something else on such a site?<p>If you use other Open Source projects: Would you like to see something like this for your project?<p>I hope you like it and find it useful. Really looking forward to hearing how you would want it improved.
======
abhirakshit
Clickable link:

<http://www.codemaps.org/s/Lucene>

